# Maiden Voyage for my WSM VIDEO-PICS



## surfinsapo (Oct 3, 2008)

I bought a trimmed brisket a few hours ago during my lunch break and am marinating it in "Bock & Brown sugar" by Cookwell and company. I am going to fire up my WSM when I get home and BBQ the brisket.. Do I stick a Temp gauge in the top vents? I made one of them Piedmont pans and am going to use the minion method again.  I'll take pics and video if it aint too dark... See ya in a bit!!!!!! 

<object width="640" height="483">	<param name="allowfullscreen" value="true">	<param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always">	<param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=1896119&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=00adef&fullscreen=1">	<embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=1896119&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=00adef&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="640" height="483"></embed></object>
WSM Weber Smokey Mountain 1st Cook from TeamSurfinSapo  on Vimeo.


----------



## Thom Emery (Oct 3, 2008)

Very Cool


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 4, 2008)

Well here we go yall..This first pic is the minion method.. The video explains more....


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 4, 2008)

The briskets upside down Sapo!


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks Larry...  This is at 0600...WSM held at 235 perfect!!! :P


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 4, 2008)

Sapo I was kidding, some people cook fat cap up and some cook them down, just a matter of preference, there's no right way!  

Looking good!  How did the temps work for you through the night?


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Oct 4, 2008)

SS are you going to use any wood chunks?  Talking about thermos I like using the Maverick with the remote receiver.  Also have a Tru-Tel in the lid.  May I add I bought all from Larry at wolferub.com.  Ok Larry when do I get my check


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 4, 2008)

Tannehill Kid said:
			
		

> SS are you going to use any wood chunks?  Talking about thermos I like using the Maverick with the remote receiver.  Also have a Tru-Tel in the lid.  May I add I bought all from Larry at wolferub.com.  *Ok Larry when do I get my check*



It's in the mail, you should have received it by now...


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 4, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Sapo I was kidding, some people cook fat cap up and some cook them down, just a matter of preference, there's no right way!
> 
> Looking good!  How did the temps work for you through the night?



I know your kidding man..   I just put it on this way. I was freakin tired lastnight. The temps held great. Right around 235 allnight. still have a few hours of coals left too.. Man it sure smells good in the neighborhood this morning... I really love this smoker and plan on getting one of the new ones once they come out.. They are perfect for traveling.. Nice and light, unlike my Kamado and offset...



			
				Tannehill Kid said:
			
		

> SS are you going to use any wood chunks?


Tannerhill, I put some wood chunks in between the coals before I started the minion method.. The video will show this procedure... I'm getting hungry.. What yall suggest for sides? Man this Cajun or should I say Creole coffee is kicking my butt...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 4, 2008)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> What yall suggest for sides?



I would suggest *Wolfe Beans* and slaw.  Good homemade simple slaw can be made by combining 2 bags of pre-shredded slaw mix (cabbage and carrots) with 1 jar of Marzettis slaw dressing.


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 4, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great choice and I already have a jar of Marzettis ready to go...I love that angel hair shredded slaw too...And the "Wolfe Beans" sound awesome!!! I'm there!!  Thanks Larry!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 4, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But he'll need the special sauce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 4, 2008)

Looking good SS.


----------



## Toby Keil (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks great SS. Isn't the WSM a wonderful little smoker.


----------



## Unity (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice job, SS, good first cook on your shiny shock WSM. I wish I'd used Minion Method the first few times I cooked with mine.

--John
(I'm a lot smarter now)


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks yall - I am totally happy with this smoker and will definately get a 2009 model from a BBQ Central friend...   anyway, here's the results!!! I didn't use any rubs or salt.. Just "Bock and Brown sugar".. My wife already ate a bunch of the brisket... Yeah, free for awhile from doghouse....


----------



## Unity (Oct 4, 2008)

That's some good-looking brisket.

--John


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 4, 2008)

Holy $hit that looks good!


----------



## wittdog (Oct 4, 2008)

What St. Nick said  
Great job SS


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 4, 2008)

Good job SS...just a word of advice, when cooking on the top grate, you might want to remove the second cooking grate below it, saves you some cleanup of a grate that you didn't use, unless, you're into that kind of thing.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 4, 2008)

Great way to break her in Sapo!
Looked real tasty!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks great as usual SS !

Another tip...the charcoal grate at the very bottom is upside down. If it's flipped, it'll help keep the ring centered.  Orrrrrr... get some non shielded wire and tie the char ring to the bottom char grate. It makes things a lot easier when emptying.


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 4, 2008)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Good job SS...just a word of advice, when cooking on the top grate, you might want to remove the second cooking grate below it, saves you some cleanup of a grate that you didn't use, unless, you're into that kind of thing.


 Ok. I was half a sleep after work lastnight...  I need to keep them clean since they aint stainless



			
				Scotty said:
			
		

> Looks great as usual SS !
> 
> Another tip...the charcoal grate at the very bottom is upside down. If it's flipped, it'll help keep the ring centered. Orrrrrr... get some non shielded wire and tie the char ring to the bottom char grate. It makes things a lot easier when emptying.


 Ok, I didn't even notice that.. Thanks.. Now I feel stupid.. Wait till JB finds out about this.... :x


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 4, 2008)

Thats a beautiful brisket. Congratulations on the successful cook.


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 6, 2008)

Bump- I got the video done.. I is kind of hard to see stuff at midnight.. The end of the video is much better.. Great food cooker...


----------



## 007bond-jb (Oct 6, 2008)

Go Zappo looks great Boy. Where's ya hat ? You should put it on for yer avitar gif too...


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice job there SS.  What I like most about the WSM is it needs very little attention.


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 6, 2008)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Go Zappo looks great Boy. Where's ya hat ? You should put it on for yer avitar gif too...


 I don't need a hat at midnight JB...



			
				TannerHill said:
			
		

> Nice job there SS. What I like most about the WSM is it needs very little attention.


 that is what I like too.. Perfect so I can tend to other stuff or get some shut-eye...


----------



## BONE HEADS (Oct 6, 2008)

nice job sapo, looks great


----------



## mar52 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks perfect from here.

Could you deconstruct that double pan and video the making of it?

Could you also let us know where you found those Brinkman pans.

I sit less than 10 feet away from a brand spanking new WSM every day at work and I'm so tempted to take it home.  

But do I need it for just two?


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 6, 2008)

mar52 said:
			
		

> Looks perfect from here.
> 
> Could you deconstruct that double pan and video the making of it?


Yes, I can do that during the daytime so the video is visable...Also go to: http://virtualweberbullet.com/piedmontpan.html



			
				mar52 said:
			
		

> Could you also let us know where you found those Brinkman pans.


I bought the pans at a store here in Texas called "Academy sporting Goods"... I think wally world has them also....




			
				mar52 said:
			
		

> But do I need it for just two?


 there are only two of us at my house and I need another one....


----------



## mar52 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks!  It's so tempting!

I used to have a Cookshack until my brother "borrowed" it.

I have a small patio with a built-In 36 inch DCS, a 22 inch Weber kettle and that stupid little Solaire infrared thing.

I was thinking a Big Green Egg was next.

You can't smoke the same way on the Kamado?


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 7, 2008)

mar52 said:
			
		

> You can't smoke the same way on the Kamado?


Yeah, except I can't go to sleep... I might try minion on the kamado one of these days.. Oh yeah, I can't take it camping since it weighs 500lbs...


----------



## Unity (Oct 7, 2008)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> I can't take it camping since it weighs 500lbs...


Wimp.  :P 

--John


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 7, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just didn't want to brag


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 7, 2008)

No disrespect, but any one that can't cook on a WSM. Well let us not go there. They are the most stable charcoal cooker out there. (unlike myself)     Enjoy Sapo. Got to Love the BGE too.   You have too many toy's there (quote JB) BOY.


----------



## mar52 (Oct 7, 2008)

Camping is out so I wouldn't have to lift it.

But I could    

<lying>


----------

